# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  غصب عنك... أحبـــــــــــــــــــــك,,,؟..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

غصب عنك... أحبـــــــــــــــــــــك,,,؟
انا اسف 
سامحني لو غلط قلبي عليك
وقال أحبك واعذرني لو قسى نبضي عليك وردد اسمك
واغفر لي اذا زلت عيون تمنت انها بلحظه تشوفك
وارحل عني بعيد ولا يهمك
واتركني في مهب الريح اعاني
بين جرحين
جرح البعد عنك
وجرح حبك





وعذبني كل ما مريت يمك
واطعني الف طعنه لو خيالي مر بك
او جاك زاير
وان لمحتني بطيفك أصرخ
وقوووول كرهتك
ولا يهمك
وأنسى اني كنت احبك
واتركني ولا يهمك
ليه يا صووووت الندم تصرخ علي
ليه يا دمع الالم تقسى علي
ليه يا نبض الوهم تخطي علي
وشهو ذنبي اللي بحقك ارتكبته




غير دمع في غيابك كم سكبته
وكم ذكرتك في ظلام الليل
وقلت حبيبي وانتظرتك
بس لو مره غلط فكرك وجابني لك
اصرخ وقوووولي كرهتك
ولا يهمك
وانسى اني كنت احبك
كان قلبك نادم اني كنت احبك
وكان صدرك ضاااق لأني صرت قربه
لو سمحت
لو سمحت





اصرخ وقووول كرهتك ولا يهمك
وفوووووق هذا وبعده
يشهد الله اني في نهايه كلامي
احبك
وابي اقلك شي
ترى الحب من الله
لاهو بكيفك ولاهو بكيفي
يعني غصب عنك
احبك

----------

